# Whistle Lanyard



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Which is the best whistle lanyard? I currently have a 2 whistle kangaroo that is about 20 years old and needs replaced. I run HT only.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Try this: www.knotsmith.com

He does gorgeous work (pricey, but hey...I don't replace these more than every million years or so)

Sharon


----------



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

I got one from Oak Creek Kennel. Real nice work. I think I paid $40 for a leather 2 whistle.

Davin


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

*Leather Lanyards*

Try www.leatherlanyards.com Some of the best braiding you'll find. Really nice folks who make a super product. I have a two whistle lanyard and couldn't be happier with the workmanship.


----------

